# Intermittent Fasting



## jimm (Apr 19, 2012)

have any of you guys had succsess with this?

its new to me iv been reading up on it sounds interesting

does it have a place in bodybuilding?


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 19, 2012)

I personally tried it and wasn't seeing the results I wanted, when I switched back to a normal clean diet with high protein and carb cycling I started leaning out again.


----------



## jimm (Apr 19, 2012)

how long did u stick it for mate?


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 19, 2012)

A couple of weeks, maybe a month. Everyone is different though, what exactly are you trying to accomplish with this diet?


----------



## jimm (Apr 19, 2012)

well its coming into summer time here in the uk im at a fairly low bodyfat right now and i would like to stay lean and maybe even cut up a little more while hopefully adding some lean muscle


before i bulk up after summer

i was thinking eating at just above maintenence but fitting it all in a 8 hour time frame probly 9am to 5pm then 16 hours with nothing was this similar to what you did?


----------



## pjreiff (Apr 20, 2012)

I've pasted my post from another thread on this topic to provide some information.  Bottom line is IF worked very well for me.

_I typically train at 6:15 AM but my schedule forces me to train at night some times. Regardless of when I'm training, I've kept my feeding schedule the same and it has worked extremely well for me. The protocol that I've been using is my first meal after a 16 - 18 hour fast is the largest. It looks like this: 6:00 AM 10 g of BCAAs. 6:15 AM - 7:30 Train. 8:30 AM 10 G BCAA. 10:30 10 G BCAA. Noon - 1:00 PM Largest meal of the day and start of my 8 hour feeding window. 3:00 PM - 4:00 PM Second meal. 6:30 PM Last meal of the day. Key Points: No calories are to be ingested during the fasted phase however coffee, calorie sweeteners, and sugar free gum are OK in moderation. Meal frequency is irrelevant however most people prefer three meals. The feeding window should be kept somewhat consistent due to hormonal entertainment of meal patterns. My caloric intake is about 3,300 and consists of animal protein (sirloin, chicken, fish) and greens. There are probably a number of protocols documented for intermittent fasting but the results I've seen from this one have been extraordinary. I've shed 14 lbs of fat and gained 3 lbs of muscle since I started this protocol in mid February of this year.


_


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 20, 2012)

I.F. mainly accomplishes two things: It increases insulin sensitivity and causes your body to improve its fat utilization. The better fat utilization helps when you're trying to lose fat, plus it's also somewhat anti-catabolic. The increased insulin sensitivity means better partitioning, and if you space your meals 3 to 4 hours apart, you gain the advantages of pulse feeding too.  I like it because I get most of the benefits of keto-style diets (maximizing fat energy use systems in the body), while still being able to eat plenty of carbs to fuel workouts.  I think it's perfect for a recomp, awesome for maintenance, good for cutting down to a certain point (once you get to really low fat levels, like in contest prep, you don't have enough reserves to carry you through a 16 hour fast without catabolism), and a viable choice for a clean bulk where you don't want to gain too much fat.

jmm, I did what you're thinking halfway through my 'bulk' this past fall/winter. After a couple of months back to 'normal' eating while I was gaining, my abs were almost gone. So I switched back to I.F. with a bit over maintenance, and kept a 4-pack all through the rest of the bulk. I'm not sure if I.F. is really optimal for bulking, but it did let me make gains while limiting fat increases.

It *does* take about 2 weeks for your body to adapt, just like a keto diet. You'll start seeing the benefits after that.


----------



## lee111s (Apr 20, 2012)

It's AWESOME. I followed the leangains.com protocol and lost 11lb in 10 weeks AND my lifts went up.

I'm on test and tren now so I'm eating a lot more protein so I've thrown the IF out the window while on cylce. But my diet and macros are still spot on). But thanks to the IF I'm leaner than I've ever been in my life...with the help of tren I hope to get shredded!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 20, 2012)

Rob Wolfe talks allot about IF in his book "The Paleo Diet" and his podcasts. Martin of "Leangains.com", is another fantastic resource. I've seen amazing results for some people and nothing from others. For me...it does work but I get damn cranky. Gotta pick and choose your battles.

B


----------



## jimm (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks guys! all your information has been very helpfull! 


its much appreciated!


----------



## jimm (Apr 20, 2012)

lee111s said:


> It's AWESOME. I followed the leangains.com protocol and lost 11lb in 10 weeks AND my lifts went up.
> 
> I'm on test and tren now so I'm eating a lot more protein so I've thrown the IF out the window while on cylce. But my diet and macros are still spot on). But thanks to the IF I'm leaner than I've ever been in my life...with the help of tren I hope to get shredded!



would you not reccomend it whilse on cycle then? im currently running prop and dbol but im picking up some tren a tonight so im gonna start pinning soon as ive got it.. bring on the tren sweats and crazy dreams!


----------

